# cub 100



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello guys, I have a tired '65 cub 100 and the engine isnt up to par, are all the older kohler engines swapable? For instance can I take a 12hp out of a cub 129 and put it in this 100? If so are there going to be problems? Thanx for your help!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it is a Kohler k-series,then you should be able to swap out that engine for the other K-series engines. Some had 1" shafts,and some had 1 &1/8 " shafts,but should swap ok.
That should be a Kohler ,K241,so a K- 301/K-341,should work.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

The old Cub's been sitting in the garage, and I've been wondering what to do with it. I don't have much spare time, or I'd rebuild the old 10Hp that's in it. I'm going to tear the tractor down and restore it. It'll take quite awhile but I think it will be worth it. Thanks for the info I'll be on the hunt for a decent 12-14 horse to drop in it. Thanks again for answering my question!


----------

